# DIY: Truck Bed Rod Holder (Tacoma)



## Eat Sleep Fish

I had been wanting a rod holder for my truck for a long time but just kept putting it off and forgetting. Well, today was so nice out I decided to take the time to finally do it. I already had all the wood (2"x4") and screws so all I bought was the PVC pipe which is 1"x10' and it was about 1.50$. After tossing some ideas around from pictures and other posts my Dad and I came up with what you see below. We used pre-existing slots in my plastic bed liner and then pretty much just made it all fit snug together and screwed it all together added the PVC and there it is. Will be painting it soon as well. Best part is it will lift right out if you don't want there but cannot move forward or back while in place. We also added a screw on either side of the pieces running parallel with the bed near the PVC to run a bungee across the tops of the rods while they are in there to prevent them from bouncing around. The piece holding the PVC holders on is also adjustable so you can tilt it up or down with some force to get the angle you desire, whether angled out for a trip to the creek or straight up while surf fishing at the beach it does it all. I love it and cant wait to throw some rods in it and go fishing!
Thanks for looking.


----------

